# Custom ROM for Lumia 930



## cdsmatheus (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello, some weeks ago I created this thread to get some help in a Lumia 930 custom rom development. So after 1238834 hours of work (ok, it's just a joke, but I spent a lot of time) and lots of research and images dumped I finally got a result . Based on @djtonka Lumia 830 Custom ROM,  I created one for Lumia 930. 
Some possible Questions about it:

What are the features?
Some apps removed
Continuum and Led notification enabled (registry activation required)
Some wallpaper changed



Which apps were removed?
Word, Excel, Power Point, Weather, News, Wallet, Xbox, Here Drive, Here Maps, Mix Radio and Others


What is the Variant?
000-BR


What is Windows Version?
10.0.15063.297 (Sorry, 10.0.15254.124 is no more avaliable  ) 


Can I flash it into another phone ?
Sincerely, I don't know. You can try flash it to another Samsung eMMC phone, but You will need to backup the EFIESP partition from Your phone. But I tried to flash this ROM on my Lumia 532 DTV (which isn't Samsung eMMC) and I got a Blue Screen with Sad face

Special Thanks @Heathcliff74  for WPInternals that allowed me to do this.

You can download it here


----------



## nate0 (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice work. I have a 930 sitting here.  Will load it up and check it out!  For the LED notification I take it the windows key flashes?


----------



## nate0 (Jun 6, 2018)

FYI:

My Lumia 930 has the Toshiba eMMC.  I flashed your rom to it without any issues from WP8.1.  But it booted to the windows logo and hung there for almost 10min.  I soft reset it several times and no boot.  So I decided to run a hard reset from the "!" but the phone would reboot each time I held  Vol Down in.  So I flashed my backed up EFIESP partition for my variant and was able to perform a hard reset (Vol Down at boot worked...).  Afterwards it booted to the blue screen with a sad face.  Then I flashed your EFIESP partition only and all was good it booted quickly to the welcome screen.

Am curious though, how do you have your LED notifications active?  Is it one of the capacitive buttons and what additional keys need to be added for this? I  known of the ones under HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert...are there additional keys/values?


----------



## cdsmatheus (Jun 6, 2018)

nate0 said:


> FYI:
> 
> My Lumia 930 has the Toshiba eMMC.  I flashed your rom to it without any issues from WP8.1.  But it booted to the windows logo and hung there for almost 10min.  I soft reset it several times and no boot.  So I decided to run a hard reset from the "!" but the phone would reboot each time I held  Vol Down in.  So I flashed my backed up EFIESP partition for my variant and was able to perform a hard reset (Vol Down at boot worked...).  Afterwards it booted to the blue screen with a sad face.  Then I flashed your EFIESP partition only and all was good it booted quickly to the welcome screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, about the rom hung in Windows boot logo, is a spected behavior, to solve this, You just need to perform a hard reset, and about the phone restarting during the hard reset, just restoring the bootloader was the enough (But reflashing the EFIESP partition is a great solution, I never considered it :good. And the led notification, in fact I never had it working, I just flashed the Cabs, Added these registry values   and hoped it to works like in this video (Once that both Lumia 830 and 930 blink the Start button when battery runs out to 0%) and hope that someone had more lucky than me.


----------



## nate0 (Jun 6, 2018)

cdsmatheus said:


> Well, about the rom hung in Windows boot logo, is a spected behavior, to solve this, You just need to perform a hard reset, and about the phone restarting during the hard reset, just restoring the bootloader was the enough (But reflashing the EFIESP partition is a great solution, I never considered it :good. And the led notification, in fact I never had it working, I just flashed the Cabs, Added these registry values   and hoped it to works like in this video (Once that both Lumia 830 and 930 blink the Start button when battery runs out to 0%) and hope that someone had more lucky than me.

Click to collapse



The link to the registry values is not working.


----------



## cdsmatheus (Jun 6, 2018)

nate0 said:


> The link to the registry values is not working.

Click to collapse



You can find it In this thread at the bottom of the page


----------



## fil3s (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey great rom thanks!  I just bricked my 930 flashing it! Thanks!


----------



## fil3s (Jun 8, 2018)

cdsmatheus said:


> You can find it In this thread at the bottom of the page

Click to collapse






jason_l367 said:


> Hey great rom thanks!  I just bricked my 930 flashing it! Thanks!

Click to collapse



No problem.  its fixed.


----------



## fil3s (Jun 12, 2018)

Edit: thanks @Heathcliff74 Heathcliff!  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jun 30, 2018)

*QHUSB_BULK*



cdsmatheus said:


> Hello, some weeks ago I created this thread to get some help in a Lumia 930 custom rom development. So after 1238834 hours of work (ok, it's just a joke, but I spent a lot of time) and lots of research and images dumped I finally got a result . Based on @djtonka Lumia 830 Custom ROM,  I created one for Lumia 930.
> Some possible Questions about it:
> 
> What are the features?
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK you
my phone just bricked after flashing completed :laugh: but its not your fault . my phone wasnt good this days even it hadnt basic apps and stuff like edge , acount mANAGEMENT and bluetooth (i know they are normal in insider) even it was booting VERY long  like 2 min or 3 ....
at all if anyone know a way for QHUSB_BULK (PAY ATTENTION TO BULK) just give me a help :/   
or i will try jtag


----------



## cdsmatheus (Jul 3, 2018)

Ferrybigger said:


> THANK you
> my phone just bricked after flashing completed :laugh: but its not your fault . my phone wasnt good this days even it hadnt basic apps and stuff like edge , acount mANAGEMENT and bluetooth (i know they are normal in insider) even it was booting VERY long  like 2 min or 3 ....
> at all if anyone know a way for QHUSB_BULK (PAY ATTENTION TO BULK) just give me a help :/
> or i will try jtag

Click to collapse



The phone brickied after flashing is a spected behavior, what you should do.
* Turn off the the phone and press Vol - and Power button until the phone vibrates, then release the power button and keep holding the vol - and a exclamation point should appear. If your phone not shows the exclamation point relock the bootloader by interrupting the boot process and relocking the bootloader with WP Internals.

* When the exclamation point appears press Vol +, Vol -, Power, Vol -. The phone must reboot and the spinning gears will apear. After this finished your phone will reboot and must be working as well.


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jul 3, 2018)

cdsmatheus said:


> The phone brickied after flashing is a spected behavior, what you should do.
> * Turn off the the phone and press Vol - and Power button until the phone vibrates, then release the power button and keep holding the vol - and a exclamation point should appear. If your phone not shows the exclamation point relock the bootloader by interrupting the boot process and relocking the bootloader with WP Internals.
> 
> * When the exclamation point appears press Vol +, Vol -, Power, Vol -. The phone must reboot and the spinning gears will apear. After this finished your phone will reboot and must be working as well.

Click to collapse



"Turn off the the phone and press Vol - and Power button until the phone vibrates" 
VIBRATES.???!!!! :/ my phone is bricked as bulk it means no way to get it back (at the least no officially way) 
It will not vibrates bro never ever ??


----------



## nate0 (Jul 5, 2018)

Ferrybigger said:


> "Turn off the the phone and press Vol - and Power button until the phone vibrates"
> VIBRATES.???!!!! :/ my phone is bricked as bulk it means no way to get it back (at the least no officially way)
> It will not vibrates bro never ever [emoji52][emoji108]

Click to collapse



Pleas search Lumia emergency flashing on the forum here. You'll have to manually recover it unless the WDRT can do it automatically for you.  

Otherwise might be hardware issues considering your earlier post about it booting slowly


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jul 12, 2018)

@nate0 i tried jtag phone is dead hard bricked and nothing to do


----------

